# 2014 S-works road shoes



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Are they going to add any new colors for the S-works road shoe for 2014?
The plain white like the pro tour guys wear would be cool.
Also- will they ever get the wide shoes out?


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

I asked my lbs about this the other day as I'm keen on the current s-works shoe. They said no update to the road shoes.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I decided to go with the R315 (new model is R320) Shimano shoes for my wide feet (47EE). They fit superbly and work great. The Spec S-Works shoes are very good but for wide feet, I'm inclined to recommend Shimano. But as long as they fit, either shoe is top tier. 

Having said this, the Sidi Megas were not wide enough for me. I suspect the new S-Works wide offering, when its available, may not be quite as wide as the Shimano. But its speculation as the S-work wides are not available it seems.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning,
I really like my White 74 shoes. After 5 / 7 they are broken in.
Just not sure about keeping them clean.

.


----------



## Martin Karlsson (Jul 6, 2013)

dkilburn said:


> Good Morning,
> I really like my White 74 shoes. After 5 / 7 they are broken in.
> Just not sure about keeping them clean.
> 
> .


You can try a whitener from a shoestore or sportshop to keep them white after cleanup. Works well on regular adidas tennis shoes, so try it on the white leather.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Dave Try said:


> I asked my lbs about this the other day as I'm keen on the current s-works shoe. They said no update to the road shoes.


I ordered my S-Works shoes (black) in December 2012! They still do not have any in stock. I wear a size 40 and checking their dealer site...it has never been available. The larger more common sizes were available...but not the smaller sizes.

Looks like my 2013's will never come in...have to wait for the 2014 instead.


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

I've got a pair of 43.5's on order due in september. Fingers crossed they come in as expected


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Sure hope they get them for you!

OFF Subject, I'm still wait for a black S-Works saddle 143, from end of September of 2012. Maybe a 2014 or 15?


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

dkilburn said:


> Sure hope they get them for you!
> 
> OFF Subject, I'm still wait for a black S-Works saddle 143, from end of September of 2012. Maybe a 2014 or 15?


And your bike shop has said what regarding the delay?


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

When they come into it would ship. I have not asked in about a month or so. I did ask them to leave it on back order.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

AvantDale said:


> I ordered my S-Works shoes (black) in December 2012! They still do not have any in stock. I wear a size 40 and checking their dealer site...it has never been available. The larger more common sizes were available...but not the smaller sizes.
> 
> Looks like my 2013's will never come in...have to wait for the 2014 instead.


A Specialized item they advertise and is not now or never will be available?

Look...my shocked face.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but a few months ago I jumped from the Expert to the S-works road shoe. My feet love those new shoes.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Stock for any Specialized product has been an absolute joke this year. Consider their products as vapor ware unless you are on a pro team!

Imagine what their bottom line would look like if they could actually deliver product...


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

I talked to Specialized about a week ago and I think they said the wide S-works shoes would be available September 18. It would be nice if you could try them on beforehand... I bought the Shimano R320 wide instead.


----------

